#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual - Marko Bulic's 2003

## antonino69

Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual
Marko Bulic's 2003
241 pages. PDF
4.63 Mb


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
EnjoySee More: Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual - Marko Bulic's 2003

----------


## Giant

This is really great! Thanks a lot for sharing!

----------


## adesito

Thanks a lot, but I cant see the numbers on most of the tables: only grey spaces. Is there any problem?

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Thanks a million..

----------


## saud000

> Thanks a million..



thanks alot friend

----------


## GIBF4

Hello, is this THE document WITHOUT the greyed-out values??
If not, please share the workable one with all the visible values in it.
(Or is there a good way in getting rid of the greyed-out values also getting the visible values back?)
Please inform as I need this rather urgently menawhile.
Thanks in advance, GIBF4

----------


## Alvaroreg

Please, I can't reach the document.
Its possible for somebody to refresh the link or may be to send it by mail Im very interested.
Thank you in advance

----------


## keenkeem

could some pls send me Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic with values to my email add. 
kim_chua1989@yahoo.com.ph THX..

----------


## tanigawa

Please, infact this post should be one of the best one. :Adoration: 
i really need the version *with the values*, can somebody sent it to me?
It will be for sure really kind of you ! maybe take you somme minutes to sent it to me, but very friendly, just imagine that you could expect one day that kind of help
Thanks! :Stung: 
tgawa@hotmail.com

----------


## tanigawa

Please, infact this post should be one of the best one. :Adoration: 
i really need the version *with the values*, can somebody sent it to me?
It will be for sure really kind of you ! maybe take you somme minutes to sent it to me, but very friendly, just imagine that you could expect one day that kind of help
Thanks! :Stung: 
tgawa@hotmail.com

----------


## poseidaon

Hi everyone,

I also need the Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual wıth the values one. Could anyone upload or send it to me by mail.
adnanozel@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## poseidaon

Hi everyone,

I also need the Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual wıth the values one. Could anyone upload or send it to me by mail.
adnanozel@gmail.com



Thanks in advance.See More: Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual - Marko Bulic's 2003

----------


## irian1

Dearall,

I also need the Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual wıth the values one. Could anyone upload or send it to me by mail.
irianone@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## irian1

Dearall,

I also need the Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual wıth the values one. Could anyone upload or send it to me by mail.
irianone@gmail.com

Thanks in advance.

----------


## irwansyah.muchtar

Dear all,

I also need the book wıth the values one. Could anyone upload or send it to me by mail.
irwansyahnad@gmail.com

Thanks a lot.

----------


## ivan021

Dear all,

I also need the book whit the values one. Could anyone upload or send it to me by mail.
ivan021@beotel.net

----------


## ivan021

Dear all,

I also need the book whit the values one. Could anyone upload or send it to me by mail.
ivan021@beotel.net

----------


## bubsgalley

Hi all I also need the Technical Calculation Estimator`s Man Hour Manual with values could someone please send to me by e/mail brian.galley@yahoo.co.uk thanks

----------


## bubsgalley

Hi could any body send me Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual  with values by e/mail brian.galley@yahoo.co.uk thanks to all im a new member

----------


## rfjalova

Hi! I also need the Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual by Marko Bulic. the one with values one. Could anyone send it to me thru   my email. rfjalova@gmail.com. Thanks a lot

----------


## nemesis

Good morning everybody.
I would be very grateful if someone of you could send me a copy of this very needed manual, with all the prices on. 
My mail is padzic@gmail.com 
Thanks a lot in advance

----------


## abdul.ansari2007

nobody has the valued copy actually

----------


## nemesis

> nobody has the valued copy actually



Thank you very much Abdul, you're right. Since that time I've been looking for it, but it rendered quite impossible to find.
Anyway, again, thank you very much.

----------


## Farrux

I'm looking for "Technical calculation and estimator's man-hour Manual".
A free version is available on the net but empty (without production rates).
I had a look in the web but I couldn't find it.
Does anyone have it ?


Please share the link to download.See More: Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual - Marko Bulic's 2003

----------


## lyna4

Hello Tanigawa, I read that you are looking for a book named:Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual - Marko Bulic's 2003, the version with the values

but the document I got is just the one  with  the greyed-out values, please if you have succeeded in getting the one without the greyed values, share it with me.Best regards.

 Abdelhamid .DJELLAL my e-mail ad: djellal_abdelhamid@yahoo.fr

----------


## endorphin

Has any one had the luck to find the Technical Calculation And Estimator's Man Hour Manual - Marko Bulic's 2003 with the values? Thanks

----------


## jcastro0550

could some pls send me Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic with values to my email add.
jcastro0550@gmail.com

----------


## jcastro0550

could some pls send me Technical Calculation & Estimation Manhour Manual by Marko Bulic with values to my email add.
jcastro0550@gmail.com

----------

